# Couple of cool liquor bottles to put you in mood for a feast



## Mikez (Nov 23, 2017)

...at least I think they are.
The tall one was one of the first I found in the stream and is depicted in that first thread.
The second bottle was dug from the gravel bank right near by.
It is one of my favorite bottles so far. Breaks my heart because I think I made it cloudy with CLR. 
The size is just a little bigger than a modern nip. The glass is thin. The bottle is very rough and has a hand made look.

Any clues what was in either and any insight into the manufacturing would be appreciated but for your bottly enjoyment. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 23, 2017)

Neat bottles!  Taller one is likely olive oil or something like that and the smaller one held a number of different products (medicine, sauces, and household stuff) but I've never seen one labeled for any sort of liquor.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh. Thanks. I was guessing on the tall one. The small one looked so much like a modern nip I just assumed.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 23, 2017)

The proportions of the bottle and style of the lip are what differentiate the little one from a typical whiskey nip.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 23, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> The proportions of the bottle and style of the lip are what differentiate the little one from a typical whiskey nip.



Thanks.
I couldn't find anything about it online. That's why I came here and it's already paying off.


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Mikez,

I agree with nhpharm, I find those tall ones every year in the rivers of NH and I was told they held Capers. They are a very common slick in NH.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks again guys. I enjoy researching online but unmarked bottles are tough. No substitute for experience. 

I'd sorta like to change the title of the thread so I don't look silly but leave it.
The new point of the thread is: ask someone before assuming.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 24, 2017)

Btw, I'm going with olive oil for the tall one. Neck is way too narrow for capers.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey olive oil goes well with feasts too!


----------

